# Need true iron-on transfers, photo plus glitter



## davidkanderson (Feb 7, 2008)

My customer wants 1500 true iron-on transfers - in other words, he's giving these to end users who will iron them on. The art is a photo surrounded by a glitter outline, about 8x8 with a non-square border. I've been calling around and can't seem to find anyone who can produce this.
I've heard that mixing the photo plus the glitter requires a type of litho print that must have a heat press application.
Still, I feel like I saw a million of these glittery photo transfers in the 70s and 80s that were iron-on. Anyone know a vendor who can do this?


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

This type of transfer is referred to as a hybrid transfers, which is either a combination of screen print plastisol & glitter ink on a glossy release paper, or lithology inks, over printed with plastisol white & glitter ink! Are they still being printed today maybe?
We can make something like it, P/M me for more info off the boards.
Good Luck, David


----------

